

What's Your Company Worth? (story about younoodle) - transburgh
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081201/whats-your-company-worth.html

======
petercooper
_His company, which will book just $75,000 in revenue this year, was
apparently worth $11 million. "It was flattering," Monsef says. "I've figured
we're worth maybe a couple million dollars, but maybe I'm selling myself
short."_

Best paragraph of the article. He's astounded the tool considered his company
worth 146x revenue, but 26x revenue is seemingly rather realistic :)

